# NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche



## tm0975 (18. Februar 2010)

*NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Gestern abend nach Börsenschluß meldete Nvidia die Ergebnisse des Geschäftsjahres 2010 inkl Q4 2010. Umsatz und Gewinn verbesserten sich deutlich gegenüber Q4 2009, auf sich des Gesamtjahres gab es jedoch wenig Bewegung. Der Ausblick auf des kommende Geschäftsjahr ist verhalten. Wie bei (fast) allen IT-Firmen wird mit leicht sinkenden Umsätzen im ersten Quartal gerechnet.

Genaue Zahlen gibts hier:

Nvidia meldet gute Umsätze und Gewinne - 18.02.2010 - ComputerBase

Weiterhin gibts neue Gerüche von Charlie. Demnach sieht es um Fermi weiter schlecht aus. Sollte sich das bewahrheiten, heißt es für uns warten, evtl sogar bis Anfang 2011. Je nach Geschmack eben auf bessere ATI-Preise oder bessere Nvidia-Produkte.

Zum Gerücht gehts hier:

SemiAccurate :: Nvidia's Fermi GTX480 is broken and unfixable


----------



## gowengel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Also naja Charlie schreibt wieder irgd nen Müll zamme, aber was solls



			
				tm0975 schrieb:
			
		

> die Ergebnisse des Geschäftsjahres 2010 inkl Q4 2010.



Wie kann man Ergebnisse von nem Quartal vorstellen, das noch in weiter Ferne liegt?


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



gowengel schrieb:


> Wie kann man Ergebnisse von nem Quartal vorstellen, das noch in weiter Ferne liegt?



Weil Geschäftsquartale nicht unbedingt dem normalem Kalender folgen müssen.
Bei Nvidia endet das Geschäftsjahr 2010 ende Januar danach beginnt für sie das Geschäftsjahr 2011.
Such im Netz einfach mal nach Fiskaljahr


----------



## timbola (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Also auf SemiAccurate halte ich nicht viel! Wer so ein ATi-AMD-Fanboy *hust* -Speziallist ist, verbreitet doch gerne solche Gerüchte um die guten Umsatzzahlen wieder in Vergessenheit zu bringen.


----------



## KTMDoki (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Auf jedenfall hat SemiAccurate eine gute Fantasie


----------



## CentaX (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Schlechte *Gerüche* ... Stinkt wohl gewaltig nach Mist^^
Als ob die jetzt noch ein Jahr brauchen würden, bis die den Fermi releasen. Ist imho trotzdem unter aller Sau, dass das so lange dauert ... Die neuen AMD Karten gibts jetzt seit Monaten und sooo lange ists bis zur nächsten AMD- Generation auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Bleibt die beissende Frage "Wo ist Fermi?". Mal sehen was die CeBit bringt.

Ganz dämlich finde ich die Argumentation nicht - vielleicht hätte NVidia den 40nm Prozess erst einmal mit dem Shrink eines 200b versuchen sollen (anstatt der kleinen Kastraten g210 215 etc.)

Bei der GTX260 gab es das auch von 65 auf 55nm.

LOL - eine GTX285-2 in 40nm mit 1,0 Volt und ca. 950 MHz sowie 1 GiB 1000 Mhz 512Bit GDDR5 - Wäre ein Mächtiges Gerät und bis Ende des Jahres eine akzeptable Übergangslösung - und Zeit für Fermi Entwickelung - gewesen.


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

ich sag es mal ganz vorsichtig und es ist meine Meinung,
n s.g.  Werbe Parolen
damit ist  uns evtl. Kunden nicht geholfen 
und treibt auch den  Verkauft alter Grafik 
Chips nicht an,
die meisten Leute  sind ja nicht dumm..


----------



## Chrno (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Ich glaube kaum, dass es Fermi wirklich so schlecht steht.
Bei neuen Sachen gibt es meistens Probleme.


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

wird viel geredet und schlecht gemacht bevor es überhaupt auf dem Markt kommt,
manch mal ist was dran manch mal nicht.
würde abwarten Tee trinken und die Tests abwarten.


----------



## PontifexM (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

steht dieser _Charlie Demerjian _auf der amd / ati gehaltsliste ?!


----------



## Namaker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

2011  You made my day, Charlie


----------



## Alriin (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



PontifexM schrieb:


> steht dieser _Charlie Demerjian _auf der amd / ati gehaltsliste ?!



Zu solchen Praktiken greift eigentlich nur Intel... aber vielleicht ist Charlie ja ein alter 3Dfx-Fan. Erbost über die "Vernichtung" seiner geliebten Firma. 

------------------------

Also ich persönlich halt nicht viel von den ganzen Gerüchten, aber es ist schon merkwürdig, dass noch nicht mal Testmuster an die Zeitungen ausgeliefert wurden. Somit kann man davon ausgehen, dass Fermi erst ab Q3/2010 zu haben sein wird. Da mir persönlich Nvidia-Karten auch lieber sind, ist das ein Tritt in die Weichteile... und Ati ist somit auch nicht gezwungen die Preise zu senken. Was für uns alle schlecht ist.


----------



## Cop (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

News: Nvidia Geforce GTX 480 - Braucht mehr Energie als die Geforce GTX 285 | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Oh, neues von Charlie, top! 


Muss ich gleich mal lesen, gestern war Aschermittwoch, brauche daher dringend wieder was zu lachen, da kommt mir einer der Chef-Pro-ARt-Schreiberlinge grad recht. ^^ ....


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

@Cop
Ich dacht schon Gamestar hätte mal eigene Meldung.
Von Fudzilla und Charlie abschreiben kann jeder.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Naja aber anscheinend lag dieder Charlie bisher immer nahe bei der Wahrheit. Aber mal sehen was passiert. Ich hoffe, dass er nicht recht behält, denn es soll sich ja was tum am Markt. Konkurenz ist schließlich für alle gut! Nvidia sollte aber endlich mal sagen was sache ist, die haben für mein Geschmack schon lang genug rumgedruckst. Ich will endlich n Release-Termin für den Fermi sehn. 
Wäre natürlich ne Katastrophe, wenn es nur ein paar tausend Fermis gäbe. Naja was solls. Abwarten was passiert!


----------



## TAZ (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Ich hoff ja mal dass nVidia langsam ausm Arsch kommt...kein Bock für 5850 über 200€ zu bezahlen...

Aber man muss auch mal sagen, dass wohl kaum mit Fermi alles so rund läuft wie nVidia sagt...denn sonst gäb es ja einen Release Termin, schon weil dann Unentschlossene lieber noch auf nVidia warten würden und schauen was die Tests bringen, anstatt sich eine ATI zu kaufen...

Man, man, man....

btw: So unsachlich (bis auf den letzten Absatz) und an den Haaren herbeigezogen fand ich den Artikel gar nicht mal...hoffen wir das Beste...


----------



## Namaker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



Alriin schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich halt nicht viel von den ganzen Gerüchten, aber es ist schon merkwürdig, dass noch nicht mal Testmuster an die Zeitungen ausgeliefert wurden.


Woher willst du das wissen? Wegen NDA dürften sie noch nichts veröffentlichen, selbst wenn sie wollten 
Die durchschnittliche Zeit vor dem Release, an dem zum ersten Mal authentische Benchmarks auftauchen, beträgt ca. 3 Wochen, aufgrund des Releases Mitte März rechne ich mit dem Eintreffen bei manchen Redaktionen in ca. 1 Woche


----------



## Masterchief (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

wenn das Grücht nicht stimmen würde hätte Nvidia sich dazu geäussert .
Aber so wie ich das sehe sind die ziemlich am ende.

AMDs Cypress lässt sich nicht gut herstellen in 40nm und ist 330mm² Groß , da denke ich das ein 530mm² Chip sich noch schlechter herzustellen lässt


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



Masterchief schrieb:


> wenn das Grücht nicht stimmen würde hätte Nvidia sich dazu geäussert .
> Aber so wie ich das sehe sind die ziemlich am ende.
> 
> AMDs Cypress lässt sich nicht gut herstellen in 40nm und ist 330mm² Groß , da denke ich das ein 530mm² Chip sich noch schlechter herzustellen lässt



Es sei denn Harry Potter arbeitet bei NVidia. Oder nicht ?


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



timbola schrieb:


> Also auf SemiAccurate halte ich nicht viel! Wer so ein ATi-AMD-Fanboy *hust* -Speziallist ist, verbreitet doch gerne solche Gerüchte um die guten Umsatzzahlen wieder in Vergessenheit zu bringen.


nicht viel? eher gar nichts....die news die der verbreitet sind zu 99,99% erfunden....oder mutmaßungen..


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Es ist aber schon seltsam das man vom Fermi immer noch nicht genaueres weiß, außer das er angeblich in Produktion ist.


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

wir werden alle frühetsens 3 wochen vor markteinführung informiert... so wars schon immer..


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Wenn die Karte erst 2011 kommt, liegen die mal so richtig weit zurück. ATI verkauft immer mehr Karten und macht riesige Gewinne. Wenn die Karte erst 2011 kommen gibt es wieder neue Karten von ATI und die werden auf jeden fall viel schneller sein.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



Masterchief schrieb:


> wenn das Grücht nicht stimmen würde hätte Nvidia sich dazu geäussert .
> Aber so wie ich das sehe sind die ziemlich am ende.



Don't feed the troll.
Wenn NV sich darauf einlassen würde, die "News" von NV-Hater No.1, auch noch zukommentieren, dann würden sie da etwas grundlegend falsch machen.

Charlie meinte zb. auch, der Fermi könne keine Tesselation in HW berechnen.
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, und wenn die NV Zahlen stimmen, ist hier ein Fermi 4mal schneller als ein Cypress.


----------



## Tommy_H (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Also wenn die Nvidias dann auch tatsächlich noch so viel Strom saugen wie früher oder sogar noch mehr, dann macht sie das nicht unbedingt viel attraktiver im Vergleich zu den ATI's.... Aber es iss wie es iss, und wir müssen erstmal abwarten.


----------



## amdintel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

ich bin mir sicher das  Nvidia was Neues  im petto hat
 was in den nächsten Wochen auf den Markt kommt,
ATI/AMD hatte ja auch mal ein ganzes Jahr lang eine Durst strecke 2008 ,
nun ist es bei Nvidia halt .


abgesehen davon saß  der Nvidia-Manager  grade im Knast ?
quelle haben wir auch  dazu :  http://winfuture.de/news,53620.html


----------



## TAZ (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Charlie meinte zb. auch, der Fermi könne keine Tesselation in HW berechnen.
> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, und wenn die NV Zahlen stimmen, ist hier ein Fermi 4mal schneller als ein Cypress.




Das weiß bisher keiner, ich meine auch von seriöseren Quellen gelesen zu haben, dass der GF100 keine Tesselation direkt unterstützt sondern das irgendwie über einen Umweg macht...
Und in ausgewählten Szenen ist der GF100/Fermi schneller...wie gesagt in von nVidia ausgewählten Szenen...das hat aber generell keine wirkliche Aussagekraft. 

Ist doch das gleiche wenn ATI sagt dass die rohe Rechenleistung einer 4870 höher ist als die einer GTX 280, mag zwar stimmen spiegelt sich aber in der Realität nicht wieder.


----------



## tm0975 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Don't feed the troll.
> Wenn NV sich darauf einlassen würde, die "News" von NV-Hater No.1, auch noch zukommentieren, dann würden sie da etwas grundlegend falsch machen.
> 
> Charlie meinte zb. auch, der Fermi könne keine Tesselation in HW berechnen.
> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, und wenn die NV Zahlen stimmen, ist hier ein Fermi 4mal schneller als ein Cypress.




welcher fermi? welche zahlen? bis jetzt gibt es von beidem nichts! und genau das hat charlie schon letzten sommer behauptet!!! man bedenke, dass der rest der news-seiten woche für woche die nvidia-marketing-soße durchgequirlt hat und eine top-benchmark-story nach der anderen und einen release-termin nach dem anderen und eine massenproduktionsnachricht nach der anderen abgegeben hat. und was hat davon gestimmt? nichts! was für ein debakel war doch der fermi-bericht im pcgh-print!!! das alles ich für mcih allemal armseliger als das, was charlie macht. und niemand solte es glauben, was er schreibt, sondern als eine der möglichen sichten im kopf behalten. nicht mehr und nciht weniger!


----------



## PontifexM (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



Alriin schrieb:


> Zu solchen Praktiken greift eigentlich nur Intel... aber vielleicht ist Charlie ja ein alter 3Dfx-Fan. Erbost über die "Vernichtung" seiner geliebten Firma.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Also ich persönlich halt nicht viel von den ganzen Gerüchten, aber es ist schon merkwürdig, dass noch nicht mal Testmuster an die Zeitungen ausgeliefert wurden. Somit kann man davon ausgehen, dass Fermi erst ab Q3/2010 zu haben sein wird. Da mir persönlich Nvidia-Karten auch lieber sind, ist das ein Tritt in die Weichteile... und Ati ist somit auch nicht gezwungen die Preise zu senken. Was für uns alle schlecht ist.


 

lassen "wir" mal bitte intel aus dem thema draussen ,danke


----------



## tm0975 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



PontifexM schrieb:


> lassen "wir" mal bitte intel aus dem thema draussen ,danke



stimmt, eintritt nur für grafikchiphersteller^^


----------



## Showtek192 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

mal sehen wsa die test ergebniss so sagen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



tm0975 schrieb:


> stimmt, eintritt nur für grafikchiphersteller^^


Ist Intel aber auch. 

(Naja, deren integrierte Chips sind auf Spiele bezogen nicht viel mehr als Wegwerfware)


----------



## Cop (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

also Fakt ist schonmal das der "Fermi" sicher kommen wird!


Aber da NV aus den Letzten jahren gelehrnt hat, werden die erst in dem Markt kommen, wenn sie auch durch gesicherte Produktion in ausreichender menge verfügbar sind. ( ich wette die Produzieren mom auf lager!)
Da hat ATI sich ja mit seiner Aktuellen serie nicht mit ruhm bekleckert!
Der Fermi wird in der GTX470 version sicher etwa 20% vor ATIs momentan schnellster SC Lösung sein.
Und ich denke mal, das NV auch sehr schnell mit mittelklasse Karten im Preissegment unter 200€ kommen wird.
Und eine GTX430/450 ( wenn sie dann kommt ) wird um 150€ sein, und dann erstmal die P/L Karte schlechthin werden.
NV wird mit CUDA auch durch den FERMI der auf CUDA Optimiert wurde so richtig durchstarten.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



Cop schrieb:


> also Fakt ist schonmal das der "Fermi" sicher kommen wird!
> 
> 
> Aber da NV aus den Letzten jahren gelehrnt hat, werden die erst in dem Markt kommen, wenn sie auch durch gesicherte Produktion in ausreichender menge verfügbar sind. ( ich wette die Produzieren mom auf lager!)
> ...



Ugh, Fanboy zu Werke?
Sehen wir's mal realistisch. Mal angenommen Charlie wäre im Recht und es wären nur 5% mehr als die HD5870...
Oder nein, sagen wir einfach mal 15%..
So 'ne Seite über die ich eben was gelesen hab, hier auf PCGH, hatte die GTX 480 für 490€ gelistet...
Mal sehen, was passiert, wenn man die guten 380€ der HD 5870 um 15% erhöht...

437€... Da sind ungefährt 50€ Unterschied, zwischen Preis HD 5870 und (möglicher) Preis GTX 480
Das mag jetzt war auch wie Fanboy Geschwätze klingen, aber ich glaub wir alle wissen, dass NVidia zu teuer ist... Beziehungsweise im P/L Verhältnis ein ganzes Stück schlechter abschneidet als ATI...


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*



chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Ugh, Fanboy zu Werke?
> Sehen wir's mal realistisch. Mal angenommen Charlie wäre im Recht und es wären nur 5% mehr als die HD5870...
> Oder nein, sagen wir einfach mal 15%..
> So 'ne Seite über die ich eben was gelesen hab, hier auf PCGH, hatte die GTX 480 für 490€ gelistet...
> ...



Cop hat doch recht!
Jen Hsun () hat doch schon mal angedeutet, dass sie seit dem 10 Januar auf Menge Produzieren, was auch logisch ist, das die Yieldraten warscheinlich immer noch zu gering sind/waren um dem "Ansturm" nach dem Launch noch wiederstand zu leisten...


----------



## chrisz0r94 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: NVIDIA - gute Zahlen, schlechte Gerüche*

Hauptsächlich stelle ich ja auch nicht die Verfügbarkeit in Frage, es wäre sehr wunderlich, wenn die nicht in ausreichender Menge verfügbar wären...
Ich bin da ja eher wegen dem Preis verunsichert...
110€ mehr für ein Plus von 15% Leistung... Bisschen viel, egal ob CUDA da ist oder nicht.. 110€ ist ein Haufen Geld.. Ich warte selbst seit Release der HD 5870 auf die NVidia Karten, will mir vllt. sogar selbst eine holen.. Aber der Preis ist da halt ein sehr großes Problem - Ob Schüler oder nicht..

//Edit:



> Jen Hsun () hat doch schon mal angedeutet, dass sie seit dem 10 Januar auf Menge Produzieren, was auch logisch ist, das die Yieldraten warscheinlich immer noch zu gering sind/waren um dem "Ansturm" nach dem Launch noch wiederstand zu leisten...



Fermi war ja auch schon Startklar im Dezember, war ja schon alles produziert, gab sogar ein Vorzeige Modell...


----------

